# Chrysler 300 2014



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Should i get Chrysler 300 2014 140k miles? For $6750 with Tlc plates?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DavronYu said:


> Should i get Chrysler 300 2014 140k miles? For $6750 with Tlc plates?


If that's one of the cheapest ways into what you need & preferably gets a premium class or two

PS no lyft lux at all, and premier for 15+ only


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I miss my 300, not too much though I gave it to my sister and I still drive it occasionally when she doesn’t want to drive, not sure I would use it on uber. Was too nice a car to let pax ruin. 
I did love it though very nice crusin car. I bought mine new, so maybe if I only paid $6500 I’d be ok with letting strangers in it


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I miss my 300, not too much though I gave it to my sister and I still drive it occasionally when she doesn't want to drive, not sure I would use it on uber. Was too nice a car to let pax ruin.
> I did love it though very nice crusin car. I bought mine new, so maybe if I only paid $6500 I'd be ok with letting strangers in it


140k not too high? And what maximum mileage can handle if well taken care?


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

DavronYu said:


> 140k not too high? And what maximum mileage can handle if well taken care?


It's all about maintenance. I've seen 300's with over 300k miles on them. Cant vouch for the newer models though.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

bizly said:


> It's all about maintenance. I've seen 300's with over 300k miles on them. Cant vouch for the newer models though.


I agree, if it's well taken care of that's not bad. Mine was a 2012. It has over 200k and still rides smooth.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

in new york, you can only driver Uber X, lyft regular. If you want to drive around the city with 19 mpg, go for it


----------

